# Is The Sig 2022 Made With ALL Steel?



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Does anyone know about the material of the Sig 2022? This gun is about half the cost of the 226/229 -- wondering where the corners were cut to make such a drop in cost?!? Thanks!!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

My Sig P2022 is a great gun.










It's made with Polymer .. thus less cost.

But a great Sig none the less.

:smt1099


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

There are no cut corners..the 2022 is a hammer fired ,fantastic plastic (poly) frame and the p series are all metal. Cost less to make and buy. US Army bought 5000 and French Police bought a number...just wasn't advertised much by Sig, likely because it doesn't have a large profit margin, hence it has become labeled by owners as the best kept secret in firearms...JJ


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Polymer frame. My friend loves his. Mine are all stainless.


----------



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Does the 2022 have any versions that come with an external safety -- or only a decocker?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

BearArms2 said:


> Does the 2022 have any versions that come with an external safety -- or only a decocker?


All the Sig's I own have a decocker only - that's what most people want.

You do not need a safety with a DA/SA weapon.

Sig's are carried by law enforcement - and our Military .

It works well for them.

:smt1099


----------

